# January LSOL - Foundry Coffee Roasters



## NickdeBug

I am very pleased to say that Foundry have agreed to provide the January offering for the Lighter Side of Life collective.

We are looking at a likely delivery date in the 3rd week of Jan, which gives Lee time to recover from Christmas and profile a few roasts before final selection.

The last LSOL offering from Foundry was a huge success and still one of the most popular beans on this forum (and on Jeebsy's coffee stand!). In anticipation of quite a high demand Foundry have said that they should be able to supply as many guest slots as are required. Let's start the number at *20 *and see where we go - just a reminder - a guest slot is 500g (2x 250g bags) and is likely to be £12 delivered.

Please sign up below.

Cheers and have a great Christmas.

Nick


----------



## Asgross

Hi

i like to be on this list please

1 Asgross


----------



## NickdeBug

Looks like it might be something a little leftfield!


----------



## 4515

Looking forward to another Foundry offering - I wonder if it can eclipse the last offering ?


----------



## fluffles

In foundry I trust

1 Asgross

2 fluffles


----------



## Jp19810

Please can you add me to the list for the guest slot.

Can I also ask when the LSOL group is due for renewal as I'd love to become a regular if there are any available slots rather than hope I pick up a guest slot each time.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Jp19810

1 Asgross

2 fluffles

3 JP19810


----------



## Drewster

Ooooooooooooo - Lee is taking on a bit of a challenge for this one!!!

He ONLY has to beat the Rocko!!!!

And lets face it...... we're going to have high expectations!!!

NO PRESSURE there then


----------



## jtldurnall

@Jp19810 This is the last batch before renewal I think. Search the forum for the LSOL interest thread and subscribe to that to be kept in the loop.


----------



## risky

Guest Slots:

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

BTW @Drewster I know the Rocko is the one they're famous for I suppose but I've yet to have a bean off Foundry I didn't thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## Drewster

risky said:


> BTW @Drewster I know the Rocko is the one they're famous for I suppose but I've yet to have a bean off Foundry I didn't thoroughly enjoy.


I have no doubt it'll be brilliant....... Just a little wind up for Lee 

tbh The Rocko was my hands down, without a shred of doubt, favourite of any of the LSOL or DSOL....


----------



## NickdeBug

I think that there are a few of us who would agree with you Drewster.

Lee is aware of, and up for, the challenge!


----------



## simontc

Can you stick me on guest pleases....


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Oh Jesus, what have I done! I haven't even got to the stage of knowing myself what the LSOL is going to be like! We have a few options so after a few emails exchanged with Nick, I've ended up spending this afternoon down at the roastery, making a start on profiles. Figured I needed to crack on, most beans take us maybe three goes to get right so it's all going to be fairly tight once we have resting and testing time to take account of. Still, Callum is up for the challenge too do we'll do our very best for you all.

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## jlarkin

That's great Lee, no pressure, it just has to be the best coffee that any of us have ever had...;-)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Guest Slots:

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

don't want to miss out on these , merry Christmas foundry


----------



## GCGlasgow

Guest Slots:

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow


----------



## JGF

Guest Slots:

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

Ooh yes please!


----------



## fatboyslim

Add me as well please, tapatalking


----------



## Beanosaurus

January LSOL - Foundry Coffee Roasters Guest Slots:

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

I don't even care if the Rocko features because it is an unforgettable coffee!


----------



## jkb89

Can someone add me please? Love to get in on this!


----------



## aaroncornish

Looking forward to it


----------



## PPapa

Not sure how it works, but I am in!


----------



## Doozerless

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

The bar has been set very high.


----------



## GlennV

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV


----------



## Wobin19

]Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19


----------



## Brewster

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster


----------



## mmmatron

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron


----------



## NickdeBug

Blimey, that filled up quickly.

3 more and then we are onto a reserve list for now.

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Phil104

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

Now back to Christmas day things&#8230;. And great stuff you Foundry monsters&#8230;


----------



## frandavi99

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19. Frandavi99

Can't believe I thought about skipping this one.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Can someone add me as number 20 please, tapatalk does it like cut and paste


----------



## scottomus

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19. Frandavi99

20. scottomus.


----------



## Daren

21. Daren (on tapatalk so can't add to the list)


----------



## 4515

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19. Frandavi99

20. scottomus.

21. Daren


----------



## NickdeBug

I think Hairy Hogg was number 20.

On phone, so could someone update.

Scottomus and Daren are numbers 1&2 on reserve list.

I will talk to Lee and see how much he is happy to roast.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19. Frandavi99

20. Hairy_Hogg

Reserve

1. Scottomus

2. Daren


----------



## simontc

Mega excited about this; lee is one of the most incredible contributors to this forum. Always insightful, interested in perspectives on coffee and just adds to this community. Beyond that I've enjoyed every single bean I've ordered from foundry and have always been happy to read about the excitement lee gets from roasting and tasting top quality stuff. Here's to the first lsol for 2016!


----------



## dan1502

May I be put on the reserve list too please?


----------



## Drewster

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19. Frandavi99

20. Hairy_Hogg

Reserve

1. Scottomus

2. Daren

3, dan1502


----------



## NickdeBug

Okay - Foundry have generously offered to go up to 30 guest slots, so we have 7 more available on a first come first served basis.

You snooze, you lose!


----------



## Phil104

That means:

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19. Frandavi99

20. Hairy_Hogg

21. Scottomus

22. Daren

23. dan1502


----------



## Glenn

Thank you @foundrycoffeeroasters.com

That's the most guest slots ever offered!


----------



## Rhys

With that many guest slots, it appears Foundry might've nailed this one!

Not knocking the last one, but wasn't struck personally. Looking forward with anticipation


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Glenn said:


> Thank you @foundrycoffeeroasters.com
> 
> That's the most guest slots ever offered!


It's a real pleasure Glenn. To get so much feedback on a new bean is a real bonus for us. I love the fact that people give really honest feedback too, not always easy to get in other situations! Can't wait. Had a sneaky taste of the first test profile for the LSOL bean yesterday. Only roasted on Christmas Eve so too early really but not a million miles away so feeling fairly confident that we'll get it nailed within the next couple of weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## paul whu

Phil104 said:


> That means:
> 
> Guest Slots
> 
> 1. Asgross
> 
> 2. fluffles
> 
> 3. JP19810
> 
> 4. risky
> 
> 5. Simontc
> 
> 6. Thecatlinux
> 
> 7. GCGlasgow
> 
> 8. JGF
> 
> 9. fatboyslim
> 
> 10. Beanosaurus
> 
> 11. jkb89
> 
> 12. PPapa
> 
> 13. Doozerless
> 
> 14. GlennV
> 
> 15. Wobin19
> 
> 16. Brewster
> 
> 17. mmmatron
> 
> 18. Phil104
> 
> 19. Frandavi99
> 
> 20. Hairy_Hogg
> 
> 21. Scottomus
> 
> 22. Daren
> 
> 23. dan1502
> 
> 24. Paulwhu


----------



## Heligan

Guest Slots

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19. Frandavi99

20. Hairy_Hogg

21. Scottomus

22. Daren

23. dan1502

24. Paulwhu

25. Heligan


----------



## CamV6

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19. Frandavi99

20. Hairy_Hogg

21. Scottomus

22. Daren

23. dan1502

24. Paulwhu

25. Heligan

26.CamV6 (x2 if poss?)


----------



## kadeshuk

I'll take a guest slot, please. Love the Rocko and their Kenyan, which I have taken to drinking to the exclusion of all others!


----------



## NickdeBug

Okay - 3 slots left on this.

Cam, if we don't fill all 30 then x2 would be okay, but assume 1 for now.

Boots will be doing his usual fine job of collecting monies and address in the not too distant future. Please include *email* *address* and *mobile number* so that DPD couriers can send notifications.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Can I take guest slot on these?


----------



## NickdeBug

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19. Frandavi99

20. Hairy_Hogg

21. Scottomus

22. Daren

23. dan1502

24. Paulwhu

25. Heligan

26.CamV6

27. Cadeshuk

28. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## frandavi99

Can someone please remove me from the list, I'm number 19 (sorry I can add myself in tapatalk but removing is beyond me).

I'm super keen to try this but my wife has just reminded me that we are holiday when it will be delivered.


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19 Hairy_Hogg

20. Scottomus

21. Daren

22. dan1502

23. Paulwhu

24. Heligan

25.CamV6

26. Cadeshuk

27. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## Mrboots2u

frandavi99 said:


> Can someone please remove me from the list, I'm number 19 (sorry I can add myself in tapatalk but removing is beyond me).
> 
> I'm super keen to try this but my wife has just reminded me that we are holiday when it will be delivered.


Done - see new list above


----------



## Jp19810

I'll take x2 if we don't make it to 30 but doubt it will come to that!!!

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Darenf

Mrboots2u said:


> 1. Asgross
> 
> 2. fluffles
> 
> 3. JP19810
> 
> 4. risky
> 
> 5. Simontc
> 
> 6. Thecatlinux
> 
> 7. GCGlasgow
> 
> 8. JGF
> 
> 9. fatboyslim
> 
> 10. Beanosaurus
> 
> 11. jkb89
> 
> 12. PPapa
> 
> 13. Doozerless
> 
> 14. GlennV
> 
> 15. Wobin19
> 
> 16. Brewster
> 
> 17. mmmatron
> 
> 18. Phil104
> 
> 19 Hairy_Hogg
> 
> 20. Scottomus
> 
> 21. Daren
> 
> 22. dan1502
> 
> 23. Paulwhu
> 
> 24. Heligan
> 
> 25.CamV6
> 
> 26. Cadeshuk
> 
> 27. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 28. Darenf
> 
> just added myself to the list .28


----------



## Kman10

I'd like a slot please


----------



## drude

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19 Hairy_Hogg

20. Scottomus

21. Daren

22. dan1502

23. Paulwhu

24. Heligan

25.CamV6

26. Cadeshuk

27. Urbanbumpkin

28. Darenf

29. Kman10

30. drude


----------



## Rhys

Looks like a full house!


----------



## mathof

Please put me down as 31, first on the reserve list. Thank you.


----------



## Jon

Will there be a reserve reserve if so can I take #32 please?


----------



## Phil104

1. Asgross

2. fluffles

3. JP19810

4. risky

5. Simontc

6. Thecatlinux

7. GCGlasgow

8. JGF

9. fatboyslim

10. Beanosaurus

11. jkb89

12. PPapa

13. Doozerless

14. GlennV

15. Wobin19

16. Brewster

17. mmmatron

18. Phil104

19 Hairy_Hogg

20. Scottomus

21. Daren

22. dan1502

23. Paulwhu

24. Heligan

25.CamV6

26. Cadeshuk

27. Urbanbumpkin

28. Darenf

29. Kman10

30. drude

Reserve list

31. mathof

32. jonc


----------



## NickdeBug

By all means add your names to a reserve list, but reserves will be in the event of any of the 1-30 guest slot names dropping out for whatever reason rather than more supply.

It should be noted that Foundry are supplying the beans for LSOL pretty much at cost so we have to cap it somewhere before their generosity results in them giving away all their stock!


----------



## fatboyslim

Will try to check this thread often but might not always have internet so when might we be given the payment details. I'm be happy to pay now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

fatboyslim said:


> Will try to check this thread often but might not always have internet so when might we be given the payment details. I'm be happy to pay now.


I'll get them out today .

All- Please wait til you get them as I need some additional info for delivery sending to me


----------



## Jon

NickdeBug said:


> It should be noted that Foundry are supplying the beans for LSOL pretty much at cost so we have to cap it somewhere before their generosity results in them giving away all their stock!


That's a shame I'd happily pay a bit more to see them eek out a small profit!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> I'll get them out today .
> 
> All- Please wait til you get them as I need some additional info for delivery sending to me


Do you want my email address or other details Martin?


----------



## NickdeBug

@jonc

I'm pretty well stocked at the moment so happy to split mine with you. 500g for £10+ postage if that sounds okay.


----------



## Jon

NickdeBug said:


> @jonc
> 
> I'm pretty well stocked at the moment so happy to split mine with you. 500g for £10+ postage if that sounds okay.


Yeah that'd be great - if you're sure? Thanks.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jonc said:


> That's a shame I'd happily pay a bit more to see them eek out a small profit!


Cheers! - but given the really useful feedback we'll get, it's a really good deal for us  of course, it's always great to be able to give back something to the forum, I owe a large part of my ongoing coffee education to this place!


----------



## Drewster

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Cheers! - but given the really useful feedback we'll get, it's a really good deal for us  of course, it's always great to be able to give back something to the forum, I owe a large part of my ongoing coffee education to this place!


That's really funny....... because according to my wife.... and my kids.... my opinion on ANYTHING isn't worth ANYTHING....


----------



## NickdeBug

It's the power of the collective Drewster.

You have been assimilated.


----------



## Drewster

NickdeBug said:


> It's the power of the collective Drewster.
> 
> You have been assimilated.


Assimilate *this!! *


----------



## simontc

@Mrboots2u email me not pm if poss please (still haven't sorted my inbox)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hello everyone

pms have gone out tonight to existing subs for some additional info for the couriers being used

Guest slots payments have gone out , please read carefully , ive got these out early as there are 30 slots to get payments and info in for ..

If we have have everything back fir the 14th Jan please , so don't stress if you are way for New Years Eve etc

Have a good one everyone .

Martin


----------



## Phil104

Thanks Nick, Martin and Foundry - and a happy 2016 (these beans will contribute to my happy 2016).


----------



## fatboyslim

Any news on shipping date? Certainly not demanding, just trying to coordinate bean purchases.


----------



## JGF

The guest slot info from mrboots said third week in Jan


----------



## Drewster

JGF said:


> The guest slot info from mrboots said third week in Jan


Should work out just about perfect...... I'll have finished all my Xmas stuff and probably even my latest batch of Rocko....


----------



## fatboyslim

JGF said:


> The guest slot info from mrboots said third week in Jan


Ah right! Must have missed that key piece of information. Thanks JGF. That should also suit me depending on when #sssss ships out.


----------



## JGF

I'm pretty keen for that one to drop through the door in the next few days myself! What a great start to the year.


----------



## NickdeBug

Latest update -

Profiling has gone well and Foundry are really pleased with the results.

Roasting on 18th Jan with dispatch via DPD soon after.

Not long to wait now....


----------



## risky

Exciting times.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

risky said:


> Exciting times.


Not sure exciting quite captures it. Butt clenchingly nerve wracking maybe? Nah, it should be good. The coffee is holding up well and I'm looking forward to hearing what you all think of it.

Just want to do a bit more testing and give myself enough time to run off a final tweaked profile if needed. It's weird doing this to a schedule but the enforced discipline has been a useful expeeience. Not going to prepare any tasting notes for this one, thought it might be fun to come up with something based on the forum feedback.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Good idea about leaving off the tasting notes.


----------



## risky

Don't be nervous @foundrycoffeeroasters.com!



urbanbumpkin said:


> Good idea about leaving off the tasting notes.


Yeah quite right! There's no wrong answers as everyone has a different palate and it's always fun to see what other people taste.

All I would ask is that people share their thoughts! Nothing worse than when only a few people end up discussing the bean.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

risky said:


> All I would ask is that people share their thoughts! Nothing worse than when only a few people end up discussing the bean.


With 30 guest slots I doubt that will be a problem this month!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Has everyone paid up and passed on details to Boots?


----------



## PPapa

I did







.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@urbanbumpkin

Im waiting on one guest for payment and delivery details ( not you @NickdeBug dont worry )

I won't let one outstanding person hold back the shipping , it they dont reply by end of week ill offer it up to someone else - Foundry have been paid , so its whenever @foundrycoffeeroasters.com are ready


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> @urbanbumpkin
> 
> Im waiting on one guest for payment and delivery details ( not you @NickdeBug dont worry )
> 
> I won't let one outstanding person hold back the shipping , it they dont reply by end of week ill offer it up to someone else - Foundry have been paid , so its whenever @foundrycoffeeroasters.com are ready


Thanks Martin. We're good to go here. Been working through the coffee and really pleased with how it's tasting. We're as ready as we'll ever be! Planning on getting the roasting done by next Monday at the latest and then will ship within 24 hours. I'll provide updates as we go but can't see any problems at this stage. Really looking forward to getting this coffee out there and seeing what you all think of it.







.


----------



## fatboyslim

Any chance of providing detailed roast info and profile to go with the beans?


----------



## risky

fatboyslim said:


> Any chance of providing detailed roast info and profile to go with the beans?


I prefer it to be a mystery until a certain amount of time after they are posted out. It's always good fun to watch the guesses roll in and the honest tasting notes without having looked at the descriptor provided by the toaster.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

risky said:


> I prefer it to be a mystery until a certain amount of time after they are posted out. It's always good fun to watch the guesses roll in and the honest tasting notes without having looked at the descriptor provided by the toaster.


I was thinking along these lines, so not planning on providing any info at all. In fact I was hoping that you all would be sorting the tasting notes for us!


----------



## fatboyslim

I was purely referring to roast info, not flavour notes. I.e. total time, end temperature and temp curve if its possible to provide that, even a screenshot from a computer or such like.


----------



## NickdeBug

I think that the idea behind a blind tasting or appraisal is that you do not introduce any bias or preconception before the event.

Therefore we should stick to bare minimum - roasting date, recommend initial resting time.

The brew recipes/tasting notes can come from discussion on this thread.

It would be great if as many people as possible could contribute to this, rather than just a few individuals. We have 50 people receiving these beans and ANY feedback that you feel happy to provide is invaluable to the contributing roasters.

As mentioned before, they provide the beans at an excellent price and their time gratis. Pro bono publico work for the coffee community! So this is a chance to make that worthwhile, as well as being more fun for all involved.

Looking forward to beans, and to thoughts of the collective!

Tasting is entirely subjective - just post what you think - nobody will be judging the comments!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fatboyslim said:


> I was purely referring to roast info, not flavour notes. I.e. total time, end temperature and temp curve if its possible to provide that, even a screenshot from a computer or such like.


Ah, sorry. Didn't understand what you meant. No, we wouldn't want to post that particular info online I'm afraid, sorry.


----------



## fatboyslim

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Ah, sorry. Didn't understand what you meant. No, we wouldn't want to post that particular info online I'm afraid, sorry.


I know you wouldn't. Just thought I'd ask


----------



## risky

fatboyslim said:


> I was purely referring to roast info, not flavour notes. I.e. total time, end temperature and temp curve if its possible to provide that, even a screenshot from a computer or such like.


I don't see how that info would help anyone except a competitor?


----------



## fatboyslim

risky said:


> I don't see how that info would help anyone except a competitor?


You've really misunderstood the nature of the request. Just thought, seeing as how this is a forum exclusive bean and what not, that it would be interesting to get information that isn't usually available. I don't roast coffee but I know enough that that information would be insightful. Forget it, can't wait to try these beans!


----------



## 4515

I would imagine that once feedback is received from the forum that the bean will go on general sale through the website. Whilst we are the few who get the first taste of the bean, it will then be generally available and the roast profile would be of interest to other roasters.


----------



## risky

Just had the email and text to confirm delivery on Tuesday!

Couldn't for the life of me figure out what it was as I wasn't expecting anything. Then it all clicked.


----------



## Drewster

risky said:


> Just had the email and text to confirm delivery on Tuesday!
> 
> Couldn't for the life of me figure out what it was as I wasn't expecting anything. Then it all clicked.


Aaaaaaaaaahhhhh would that be an email from Interlink Direct?

That'll explain it - I thought it was some dodgy scam email as it didn't have any detail...... Now I know what it is I'm happy to click the link ;-)


----------



## risky

That's the one! I also thought it was a dodgy scam as it didn't have my name on the address and my address was a bit mixed up. Should still get here though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep got my txt too .


----------



## Kman10

Got email


----------



## Rhys

risky said:


> Just had the email and text to confirm delivery on Tuesday!
> 
> Couldn't for the life of me figure out what it was as I wasn't expecting anything. Then it all clicked.


Me too, sat scratching my head, then it clicked.. (I put it down to a stiff neck lol).


----------



## simontc

I was the same!!! Twigged and figured id check. Im not in... Have to rearrange delivery.


----------



## NickdeBug

Ah, thought it was a bit quick for the dog food order that I placed this afternoon!


----------



## risky

Will this fit through a letterbox @foundrycoffeeroasters.com ? I know my single bag did.


----------



## PPapa

NickdeBug said:


> Ah, thought it was a bit quick for the dog food order that I placed this afternoon!


Similar here (not the dog food though!).

So excited!


----------



## Beanosaurus

It caused me some momentary bafflement too.

Comes in good time as well as just getting through the last 150g from the kilo of Manantiales I bought, such a beaut of a bean!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hello all. Yes, sorry - I hadn't realised the emails would go out so soon from Interlink. The boxes are all getting collected tomorrow for guaranteed next day delivery. Inconvenient deliveries can be rearranged if needed so hopefully it won't put anyone out too much. The coffee was roasted yesterday so it should be fine for filter people as soon as it arrives. I'd tried to give it at least 5-7 days (so maybe from Thurday onwards) for espresso. Enjoy! - I'm thinking I'll award a prize for the person who figures out the origin first, one guess each. A couple of people aren't eligible to enter, they know who they are! 

Also, worth mentioning that there are a couple of packages going to Northern Ireland and the highlands. They have both gone by first class Royal Mail. Interlink don't cover those areas for anything like reasonable prices


----------



## PPapa

Thanks for an update!

Can we guess before it arrives for a guarantee prize? I am sure it's not from Benin ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_coffee_production ), let it be Kenyan!

I am kidding. I'll leave my guess once the beans arrive.


----------



## Phil104

Ah&#8230; puzzled by the email too until this thread rode to the rescue. Earlier had mine redirected for collection from Halfords - slightly bizarre but there you go.


----------



## risky

What members do we have in the highlands out of interest?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

risky said:


> Will this fit through a letterbox @foundrycoffeeroasters.com ? I know my single bag did.


No, well unless you have a very large letter box.







. The boxes measure 32x22x10, the ones for guest slots are 32x22x6


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

risky said:


> What members do we have in the highlands out of interest?


It's the Outer Hebrides in fact, I'll let them identify themselves if they want to.


----------



## risky

Very interesting indeed! Welcome Highlands and Islands members!


----------



## fluffles

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Hello all. Yes, sorry - I hadn't realised the emails would go out so soon from Interlink. The boxes are all getting collected tomorrow for guaranteed next day delivery. Inconvenient deliveries can be rearranged if needed so hopefully it won't put anyone out too much. The coffee was roasted yesterday so it should be fine for filter people as soon as it arrives. I'd tried to give it at least 5-7 days (so maybe from Thurday onwards) for espresso. Enjoy! - I'm thinking I'll award a prize for the person who figures out the origin first, one guess each. A couple of people aren't eligible to enter, they know who they are!
> 
> Also, worth mentioning that there are a couple of packages going to Northern Ireland and the highlands. They have both gone by first class Royal Mail. Interlink don't cover those areas for anything like reasonable prices


Without giving anything away, do you think this coffee works well as both as espresso and filter? Or is it better suited to one over the other?


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> Without giving anything away, do you think this coffee works well as both as espresso and filter? Or is it better suited to one over the other?


Try it







you wont be disappointed using it either way


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fluffles said:


> Without giving anything away, do you think this coffee works well as both as espresso and filter? Or is it better suited to one over the other?


I always aim to roast the coffee so that it works in all brew methods. We don't roast any differently for espresso. Of course, I'd expect that you may well prefer it brewed one way over another. I've tried this bean in aeropress, V60 and as espresso and really enjoyed them all.


----------



## PPapa

risky said:


> Will this fit through a letterbox @foundrycoffeeroasters.com ? I know my single bag did.


Take a look at Doddle, seems like it is possible to collect from a Doddle location free of charge (only DPD does that? I got Doddle membership, so I use it more often).

I already redirected mine and might get some freshly brewed coffee at uni







.


----------



## GCGlasgow

I relocated mine to a doddle location, closest one is a local chemist?? (did consider the uni @PPapa but not sure where in the uni), better than having to track a parcel down and arrange redelivery.


----------



## PPapa

GCGlasgow said:


> I relocated mine to a doddle location, closest one is a local chemist?? (did consider the uni @PPapa but not sure where in the uni), better than having to track a parcel down and arrange redelivery.


Assuming you mean UoG, it's next to the main building, the only building next to the Main Gate from University Avenue: https://goo.gl/maps/khJJ399LNiQ2

You wouldn't get lost inside. The staff ain't nicest and I was considering to stop using it after they closed it for Christmas period without a prior notice and left a sign saying that they will not be responsible for parcels delivered during Christmas break (which wasn't the case as they forwarded the parcels to another office). However, it's damn convenient.


----------



## Kman10

Received my parcel


----------



## dan1502

I just received mine. Great timing as I only finished my stepless mod on Saturday though not quite perfect as it arrived literally as I finished making my morning cup of coffee so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to try it. Maybe I should just have a guess at the origin otherwise I'll be too late - El Salvador?


----------



## Asgross

Just received my beans -thanks

I'm going away in a couple hours until approx 10.00pm Saturday evening

I just know I'm going to struggle not to try them just before bed Saturday night


----------



## Rhys

Received mine as well, now sat looking at my mug... Just made a V60 and waiting for it to cool a little..


----------



## NickdeBug

And the winner is....

Rhys!

1st down the hatch. Good going fella! Look forward to the tasting notes


----------



## PPapa

Brewing in Chemex now...


----------



## Beanosaurus

It's here!

Immediately brewed an Aeropress with it and its soooo juicy - getting blackcurrant, grapefruit, and zesty lemon and lime notes all held together with a silky coating mouthfeel.

My guess is a Kenyan AA bean!

STUNNING!


----------



## PPapa

I would say it's less bright than Kenyan I have tried, so my guess would be Rwanda. Would I be right to say that it's washed as well?

Regarding tasting notes, I agree with grapefruit!


----------



## Beanosaurus

I'd bet my house on it being washed.


----------



## jeebsy

I'd say washed too


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

dan1502 said:


> - El Salvador?


Nope


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Beanosaurus said:


> It's here!
> 
> Immediately brewed an Aeropress with it and its soooo juicy - getting blackcurrant, grapefruit, and zesty lemon and lime notes all held together with a silky coating mouthfeel.
> 
> My guess is a Kenyan AA bean!
> 
> STUNNING!


Good guess! But nope.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

PPapa said:


> I would say it's less bright than Kenyan I have tried, so my guess would be Rwanda. Would I be right to say that it's washed as well?
> 
> Regarding tasting notes, I agree with grapefruit!


Washed, yes. Rwandan no.


----------



## fatboyslim

My initial inspection lead me to think it was a Colombian with predominant catuai or caturra. No clues in flavour but its very juice. I'd say like blackberries, juicy juicy blackberries. Its totally delicious!

Edit: I bet I'm so wrong its painful!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fatboyslim said:


> My initial inspection lead me to think it was a Colombian with predominant catuai or caturra. No clues in flavour but its very juice. I'd say like blackberries, juicy juicy blackberries. Its totally delicious!


You going for Colombian then?


----------



## fatboyslim

Yes


----------



## fatboyslim

Blackberries with a hint of lime zestiness which continues into the finish. Just want to add that blew my expectations out of the water. I love it!!! Possibly more than my Has Bean #SSSSS (but don't tell Steve)


----------



## Beanosaurus

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Good guess! But nope.


Doh, was going to edit my post to say Kenyan AB after looking at the beans.

But wrong all the same!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fatboyslim said:


> Yes


Close, but no cigar.


----------



## fatboyslim

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Close, but no cigar.


Cuba? Lol that isn't a real guess. Are we only allowed one guess each?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fatboyslim said:


> Cuba? Lol that isn't a real guess. Are we only allowed one guess each?


Cuba, excellent. Yeah, just one.


----------



## NickdeBug

Having fun Lee?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

NickdeBug said:


> Having fun Lee?


Yes, quite a lot.


----------



## Rhys

Have a stab at Sumatran? (since most of the other ones have gone lol)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Rhys said:


> Have a stab at Sumatran? (since most of the other ones have gone lol)


Good effort but no.


----------



## Kman10

Having not even tasted yet I'm having a guess at a washed Honduras maybe, can't wait to try but I've got a bag of San Augustin Guatemalan to get through


----------



## Rhys

Damn.. tastes like poo anyway







Haven't dialled it in properly, but I like it more than last months LSOL - even after one cup!


----------



## fluffles

Mexico


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Kman10 said:


> Having not even tasted yet I'm having a guess at a washed Honduras maybe, can't wait to try but I've got a bag of San Augustin Guatemalan to get through


Good guess but again, no.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fluffles said:


> Mexico


Nope


----------



## fatboyslim

does it begin with B?


----------



## 4515

Mine have just arrived but wont be trying them for a good few days

I'm guessing Manor Top


----------



## jtldurnall

Mmm Costa Rica?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

working dog said:


> Mine have just arrived but wont be trying them for a good few days
> 
> I'm guessing Manor Top


I'm making no comments about what gets grown on manor top. Pretty sure it's not coffee though.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jtldurnall said:


> Mmm Costa Rica?


Again, pretty close. But no.


----------



## jkb89

I'll have a stab and ask if it's a nicaraguan?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brew - taste - then guess ....


----------



## risky

Just went to cup this against the Tweega. 40TDS tap water only as my water experiment is up the creek.

Needless to say I need to fix the water so I can actually make coffee. Because brewed coffee made with 40TDS water is a waste of time.

Haven't read the thread at all and won't until I can decide the tasting notes for myself.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jkb89 said:


> I'll have a stab and ask if it's a nicaraguan?


Nope.


----------



## Wobin19

Peru is my stab


----------



## Mrboots2u

I think it's from Belgium or from Derek


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> I think it's from Belgium or from Derek


That's two guesses. Which one are you going with?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Wobin19 said:


> Peru is my stab


Interesting. Getting colder. Wrong I'm afraid.


----------



## Mrboots2u

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> That's two guesses. Which one are you going with?


Derek


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine hasn't arrived yet but I'm guessing Tanzania before someone else gets it.


----------



## fatboyslim

If its coming round for a second go.....I think its **********


----------



## jtldurnall

Just brewed my second cup of the day, v60 this time and just wanted to say, the hype is real.

Not usually good at notes but this screams fruit. Very tastey.


----------



## Syenitic

oh the suspense....


----------



## risky

OK so jury-rigged some kind of a water. Cupped and then v60.

First up it's typical Foundry. i.e. it's a total pleasure, and despite my best attempts at mangling it, it still tastes sublime.

Reminds me a lot of the Foundry Tweega and in some respects the Kochere and Bokasso from the Barn, bit of a Kenyan vibe too so you may either agree or condemn my palate to the depths of hell.

It's super clean (like all Foundry stuff I've tried). The same kind of bold citrus, tart acidity that mixes really well with a creamy body like the Tweega. Bit of black tea floralness in there too maybe.

I suck at guessing origin, but I'm going washed African.

Whatever it is, well done Lee and the team, another stellar bean!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thanks Mr Risk. Good tasting notes too, I can really identify with the black tea florals you're picking up.

The origin guessing thing is just a bit of fun. Washed is right but if you want to pick a country in Africa?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

urbanbumpkin said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet but I'm guessing Tanzania before someone else gets it.


Good guess but no.


----------



## risky

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Thanks Mr Risk. Good tasting notes too, I can really identify with the black tea florals you're picking up.
> 
> The origin guessing thing is just a bit of fun. Washed is right but if you want to pick a country in Africa?


I'll go Ethiopia then. (Should probably have picked Malawi or another curveball)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Good guess but no.


Oh shoot......I'll have to give up spinning that coffee wheel.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

risky said:


> I'll go Ethiopia then. (Should probably have picked Malawi or another curveball)


no, sadly not. We have a new Ethiopian waiting in the wings. Struggling to get the profile right on that one but that's a different story.


----------



## johnealey

Based soley on a quick sniff and a mooch in the bag, Democratic Republic of Congo  ( am pants at this, so just a wild guess)

Fun.

John


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

johnealey said:


> Based soley on a quick sniff and a mooch in the bag, Democratic Republic of Congo  ( am pants at this, so just a wild guess)
> 
> Fun.
> 
> John


Congratulations! I'd better think of a prize now......well done John


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'll tell you more about the coffee next week, looking forward to hearing what people are tasting and how the brewing is going.


----------



## Rdl81

Interested to know what people are doing for areopress will use my default 13g into 200g 3min brew.....brazen at the weekend


----------



## hotmetal

johnealey said:


> Democratic Republic of Congo
> 
> John


Notes of apricot, guava and mango? Um bongo AA?


----------



## johnealey

Well blow me down and paint me purple!

Quick start a forum raffle 

John


----------



## GCGlasgow

Well done @johnhealey good for a wild guess!

I won't be able to collect mine till Friday, but should be rested by then.


----------



## fatboyslim

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Congratulations! I'd better think of a prize now......well done John


Seriously? I've never heard of DRC producing coffee! Its not in my Coffee Atlas! Tell us more of the origin story! Farm/Co-op details?


----------



## Mrboots2u

fatboyslim said:


> Seriously? I've never heard of DRC producing coffee! Its not in my Coffee Atlas! Tell us more of the origin story! Farm/Co-op details?


One of the DSOL was from the Congo too ( from a roaster I can remember )


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> One of the DSOL was from the Congo too ( from a roaster I can remember )


Heart of Darkness? (Dark Arts Roasters?)


----------



## johnealey

It was the smell that reminded me of when I first opened up a bag of the Dark Arts we had on the DSOL, although was a lot darker so not so intense a smell if that makes any sense at all. Really enjoyed that one so now really keen to get stuck into this one, Brazen tomorrow.

John


----------



## risky

johnealey said:


> It was the smell that reminded me of when I first opened up a bag of the Dark Arts we had on the DSOL, although was a lot darker so not so intense a smell if that makes any sense at all. Really enjoyed that one so now really keen to get stuck into this one, Brazen tomorrow.
> 
> John


Now you mention it, the beans do actually look quite similar too, but I put that down to the roast development of the Dark Arts stuff, wasn't sure if it was a trait of the actual bean. Quite a marbled parchment effect almost.


----------



## Rhys

Well done John; I was trying to remember the last LSOL that had grapefruit notes. Funnily enough I got a bag of Dark Arts out of the deep freezer the other day and noticed the DRC origin.


----------



## fluffles

Just brewed this up as a Perger-style V60 - 12g/200g 96C.

Seems like a very soluble bean, left the Lido3 on the same setting I've been using for Foundry Guatemalan and it took longer to drain (2:30) and clocked in at 1.44 TDS 21.94% EY. It still tastes great despite that being beyond my usual preference for TDS/EY.

When it was hot I was getting aromas in the brown sugar sector, slightly woody perhaps maple syrup or honey. As it cooled this aroma disappeared and it didn't really come through in the flavours.

Flavours notes: sweet lime acidity, cocoa, (reminded me of those chocolate lime sweets), very creamy body. A hint of grapefruit/hops on the finish. It's bright but balanced. It also reminds me of the Tweega.

Really really like this, I'll drop back on the extraction a little for tomorrow. Will be interesting to see how this does as espresso.


----------



## Rhys

What recipe would be recommended for the V60? I tried 18g and 300g water (as that about fills my Bodum glass mug). Did the Perger method as well, finishing on 3 mins. Was a little on the sour side so will tighten the grind slightly, but overall was a nice cuppa on my first attempt with these.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Rhys i woudl try tightening up a bit and arriving perhaps at a little stronger brew than normal - at worst you can bypass this if too strong by adding a little water to it . IMHO i got more sweetness as Brew and Espresso with a little stronger but still well extracted brew ...

Notes ill keep to myself until more people open it ...


----------



## fatboyslim

Rhys said:


> What recipe would be recommended for the V60? I tried 18g and 300g water (as that about fills my Bodum glass mug). Did the Perger method as well, finishing on 3 mins. Was a little on the sour side so will tighten the grind slightly, but overall was a nice cuppa on my first attempt with these.


If you're doing 12g into 200ml you should aim for it to finish between 2:20 and 2:40. If its tasting sour then you need to agitate the brew more, particularly in the bloom stage. Stir it like a meowtherflipper!

I've been brewing this as 12g or 14g Perger-style v60 to excellent results!


----------



## Phil104

Just picked my delivery up last night from Halfords (along with a couple of cans of de-icer and a big bottle of screen wash). The anticipation, the anticipation.


----------



## ZachChipp

Rhys said:


> What recipe would be recommended for the V60? I tried 18g and 300g water (as that about fills my Bodum glass mug). Did the Perger method as well, finishing on 3 mins. Was a little on the sour side so will tighten the grind slightly, but overall was a nice cuppa on my first attempt with these.


Yep i use the 18g - 300g water ratio, works really well with our columbian.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil104 said:


> Just picked my delivery up last night from Halfords (along with a couple of cans of de-icer and a big bottle of screen wash). The anticipation, the anticipation.


Dont get it them mixed up ...


----------



## NickdeBug

chance for impressive crema though


----------



## paul whu

I need to empty my hopper before tucking in. About 2 days worth then I shall be making espresso mainly. I usually begin with a 1:2 ratio unless recommended a different variation.The enthusiasm on here for these fills me with optimism. The only other DRC beans I've tried were the Dark Arts dsol and they were delicious.


----------



## johnealey

just done my second 750ml brazen and about to tuck into it, so good was the first one, going to slithering cross the ceiling later.

44.1g > 750ml 50/50 essential/volvic @197F (92c) and a 1m30 pre infusion, served black and 9 clicks out on a lido3

fruit: yes, sweet: yes, really opens up as cools and then picking up sweet citrus almost candied tangerine with caramel biscuit in the background. slight tartness as a back taste so may need a little longer to rest for best, but equally might need less pre infusion

like this:yes

Another cracking one Lee.

John


----------



## fluffles

Nice article on speciality coffee from DRC here:

http://equalexchange.coop/sites/default/files/Roast_JanFeb16.pdf


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Fly home today so looking forward to having a V60 of this for tomorrow breakfast


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Beans arrived at last half an hour ago. I won't be trying them till tomorrow though.


----------



## Phil104

fluffles said:


> Nice article on speciality coffee from DRC here:
> 
> http://equalexchange.coop/sites/default/files/Roast_JanFeb16.pdf


Thanks for this fluffles - we could all sign up for 'supporting hope through coffee'.


----------



## fatboyslim

Really glad I was part of this. I seemed to have missed initial entry to the LSOL membership. How/when/what renewal/new members?


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is the last one of this qtr. I'll start a new thread start of next month after talking to existing members and Nick about what is next .


----------



## fatboyslim

BTW has it been disclosed what varietal these beans are? Thanks for posting that articles fluffles. Very interesting.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I can post up some more info about the coffee tomorrow.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

......it's Red Bourbon, by the way.


----------



## PPapa

I haven't had much opportunities to brew it in few other methods I like (yet), but it's definitely a good one. Probably not as bright and clear in Chemex as with some other beans, but it's quite balanced and very tasty. So enjoyed the whole process that forgot to thank you. I would be proud to buy it again and I am looking forward to try other beans you've got (prefer local over online).

Well done Lee.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The Democratic Republic of Congo is the second biggest country in Africa. In the 1970's, The DRC was one of the leading exporters of coffee in the world. Now, they produce around 10% of what they did then, which is mostly related to the instability in the country, one way or another.

DRC is located right on the equator, its mountainous lands and tropical climate create the perfect conditions for growing coffee, particularly on the high altitude hills around Lake Kivu, where our LSOL coffee comes from. Due to infrastructure problems in the past, much of the coffee from DRC was effectively smuggled into Rwanda and Burundi by men in small boats, a dangerous endeavour which sadly led to a lot of men in the local communities losing their lives. Recent initiatives have led to a properly functioning export market, which has enabled farmers to almost triple their income from coffee within one year. Importantly, this has also started to deter people from illegal logging and mining in the country.

Our coffee comes from a washing station located on the shores of Lake Kivu, one of the great lakes of Africa. The average farm is one hectare and the washing station itself is owned by the co-operative. The cherries are hand-pulped, washed, graded and dried on African beds. It takes 12 days to get the coffee from DRC to the port, Mombassa.

I think that this will be a country to watch in the next couple of years.


----------



## simontc

Lee, you've yet again killed it with this one! I was going to wait to run it through as an espresso, but with everyone hitting it brewed I couldn't resist pushing it through the aeropress.

13 gm, slightly coarser than I normally press (laziness), 20 sec bloom with 50gm water; topped to 240gm. Little swoosh with paddle. 25'min steep.

Gorgeous! First sip redcurrants with a woosh of raspberry. Buttery/malts in body- a little banana maybe? Nice astringency, long lingering pink grapefruit in the finish. In fact, theres an unripe banana thing here for def. And a little black pepper/spice in the finish.

Very good movement in taste- opens v sweet and fruity, then in comes a nice body ending with the more savoury.

More tastings necessary!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Love them notes! Black pepper really resonates, the grapefruit too. Must play around more with those long aeropress steeps.....


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

These beans are delicious!

I made these in the V60 (Will try them as espresso at the weekend after a little more resting)

12g:200g 2:27 total brew via Perger method - 1.6 on the Feldgrind

Left to cool for a min after making it. First taste was kind of a blackberry/rasberry/blueberry hybrid - I tend to have a bowl of these mixed berries for my breakfast when I am away in the week and this immediately reminded me of this. The taste of the coffee really is lovely in the mouth I was getting the lightest hint of dark chocolate, just a light taste like just licking a 60-65% cocoa bar.

Definitely an aftertaste of pink grapefruit, especially on the end of my tongue.

Going to try a 30min steep in the french press later as my CCD is at work


----------



## fluffles

fluffles said:


> Just brewed this up as a Perger-style V60 - 12g/200g 96C.
> 
> Seems like a very soluble bean, left the Lido3 on the same setting I've been using for Foundry Guatemalan and it took longer to drain (2:30) and clocked in at 1.44 TDS 21.94% EY. It still tastes great despite that being beyond my usual preference for TDS/EY.
> 
> When it was hot I was getting aromas in the brown sugar sector, slightly woody perhaps maple syrup or honey. As it cooled this aroma disappeared and it didn't really come through in the flavours.
> 
> Flavours notes: sweet lime acidity, cocoa, (reminded me of those chocolate lime sweets), very creamy body. A hint of grapefruit/hops on the finish. It's bright but balanced. It also reminds me of the Tweega.
> 
> Really really like this, I'll drop back on the extraction a little for tomorrow. Will be interesting to see how this does as espresso.


For today's brew I went back two notches on the Lido3 and ended up with 1.37 TDS and 20.88%. It tastes quite different, not getting much of the cocoa or chocolate lime thing, it's a bit more "savoury". Still getting lime and grapefruit acidity, but it's more delicate and tea-like.


----------



## CamV6

hotmetal said:


> Notes of apricot, guava and mango? Um bongo AA?


Oh come on fellas this is comedy GOLD!

I did actually laugh out loud. Old joke, but easily one of the best.

Don't worry @hotmetal I enjoyed it even if no one else did.

Anyway, I have mine. Arrived as stated from the Courier.

I've got some other foundry beans on the go at the moment so which should last another 5 days or so by which time these will be perfectly rested for espresso.

Thanks again Lee


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers Cam! I couldn't believe it slipped under the radar!


----------



## NickdeBug

It may have slipped under the radar, but it was still over my head.

At the risk of unfunnying a joke - please explain?


----------



## NickdeBug

Never mind...


----------



## CamV6

quality


----------



## simontc

I was just upset i didn't crack that joke myself; first thing I thought when I saw from congo


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just picked these up this morning, nice smell but think i'll leave them a few more days for espresso...I'm guessing The Democratic Republic of Congo


----------



## fluffles

So far I've V60'ed this 3 times at different extraction levels:

1.44 TDS / 21.94%

1.37 TDS / 20.88%

1.30 TDS / 19.77%

Think I prefer the first and last the best. The first is obviously a much fuller cup and a bit more in your face but still balanced, whereas the last brought more fruit to the fore with a more delicate body.

Apologies this doesn't mean too much to the non-refracters... but I would say don't be afraid to push the extraction beyond where you normally might. Or maybe it's just my water.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fluffles said:


> So far I've V60'ed this 3 times at different extraction levels:
> 
> 1.44 TDS / 21.94%
> 
> 1.37 TDS / 20.88%
> 
> 1.30 TDS / 19.77%
> 
> Think I prefer the first and last the best. The first is obviously a much fuller cup and a bit more in your face but still balanced, whereas the last brought more fruit to the fore with a more delicate body.
> 
> Apologies this doesn't mean too much to the non-refracters... but I would say don't be afraid to push the extraction beyond where you normally might. Or maybe it's just my water.


You probably just hit a hump! Always worth pushing on, extracting more as there are often bad bits along the road to the good bits.


----------



## Wobin19

Today I tried as Aeropress. I rarely drink coffee black but I tried this before adding my usual dash of milk and hang on is there already milk in there??? Lovely brew with some complex flavours in there. It's not as delicate as I was anticipating but I get the tea like thing others have mentioned. There is a flavour I recognise and I just can't put my finger on it. Maybe butterscotch. Just tried a cheeky espresso with it but got a gusher so need to go a fair but finer. I got 60 out of 19 in 25 but it tasted surprisingly good. Think I will let it rest a bit more before I try again though. Nice one Lee this is good stuff!


----------



## Jon

This and the SSSS have broken me today - too much caffeine!

Loving the experimentation the Feldgrind is allowing me. Not sleeping until very, very late tonight I think.


----------



## NickdeBug

Feldgrind up and running then Jon?


----------



## Jon

NickdeBug said:


> Feldgrind up and running then Jon?


Yes thanks. It's awesome.


----------



## Rhys

Made a V60 earlier this evening when I got home from work. 18g/300g 50g bloom for 30s 150g in at 30s and all in my 2m. Total time 4m. left it to cool and got bags of juice. A lot better pour than last time (tightened grind this time a bit more). No sourness and just a hint of acidity in the mild grapefruit I was getting though. Was more like fruit squash than coffee. Really loving this LSOL, more so than the last one (but that's just my taste). Was thinking of packing LSOL up, now not so sure. Not tried as an espro as I want to get the best out of it as brewed before I start changing things around.


----------



## paul whu

I was surprised how much I had to tighten my grinder for these beans. First 2 shots were sinkers. I was previously dialled in for Rave Dumerso which is in a similar ball park to most light/medium roast grind settings.

Anyway, third time lucky and 17.5 g into 34g took 30 seconds. I will tighten a little more I fancy.

In the cup I found the coffee to have a delightful apple like acidity and more than a hint of Earl Grey. Intriguing. The finish for me is a gentle saffron/pepper. Can't wait for my next cup


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I had to go mega fine on mine for espresso, burrs just off chirping. 19g=>37g 32secs in a 20g VST. I was getting more of the lime/citrus tropical fruit with a bit of the berries. Still a bit early for spro IMO.


----------



## Rhys

urbanbumpkin said:


> I had to go mega fine on mine for espresso, burrs just off chirping. 19g=>37g 32secs in a 20g VST. I was getting more of the lime/citrus tropical fruit with a bit of the berries. Still a bit early for spro IMO.


That fine? I'm intrigued now.. Never been anywhere near chirping on my Major. Might try an espro later today.


----------



## mmmatron

Tried in spro this morning...wow! Delicious. Lovely acidity, picking up spiced apple. Looking forward to how it develops over the next week. This is my first LSOL, so happy I stopped lurking and jumped in!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rhys said:


> That fine? I'm intrigued now.. Never been anywhere near chirping on my Major. Might try an espro later today.


It was Rave decaf fine. Could just be my grinder.


----------



## Rdl81

I had a few areopress this week the best taste wise for me was 1.6 on hausgrind and then 3min stoop and 30ish sec press I tried 4min stoop and 2min but 3min was best it's a nice light fruity coffee interested to know what other areopress times people are using other than the 25min job as have no idea how to keep it warm for that time!!


----------



## Brewster

urbanbumpkin said:


> It was Rave decaf fine. Could just be my grinder.


I thought it was just me, very fine grind required, finer than Rave Decaf! I struggled to dial in, and the clumps which come with such a fine grind haven't helped with the extraction!

Im going to loosen the grind and use a 22g instead of 18g vst, I think.

Nice enough flat white this morning though


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I have to say that my first attempt was 18g=>67g in 27 secs. It actually tasted ok diluted fruits. Not bad for a way out shot.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Been playing with espresso this morning and found a couple of recipes that gave good results -

Machine: Heston DB

Grinder: Ceado E37s (83mm)

Water: Volvic

1.

Temp: 93c

Peak Pressure: 6BAR

PP: 60

Tamp: Nutate x 3

In: 15

Out: 30.9

Time: 41 seconds

Espresso - definitely picked up on the spiced apple mmmatron mentioned, it was sweet and peppery, with a lingering citrus finish, though not quite "there" - lacking in clarity.

In milk: Clashed a little bit in a bad way, though caramel was evident along with peppery bitterness.

2.

Temp: 93c

Peak Pressure: 5BAR

PP: 60

Tamp: Nutate x 3

In: 15

Out: 30.8

Time: 27 seconds

Espresso:

Hint of tart berries, lemongrass, black pepper, and black tea.

Nicely balanced.

In milk:

Tastebuds are telling me - Häagen-Dazs Praline Ice Cream.

I'm full of lurgy so take these notes with precaution!

Tempted to re-visit the first recipe but grind finer and take the time to 45s~ and see what's cracking.

Sorry for the bloated post!


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> Dont get it them mixed up ...


That's good advice that.


----------



## Jon

Got to make another one I think. I'm sort of getting tea, and a peppery vibe but none/little of the fruit you all mention!


----------



## Nod

These beans smell delicious and I'm sure have the potential to be awesome. I am also finding that they need to be ground very very fine a bit like the pacamaras that we had from Has Bean. The burrs on my VersaLab are pretty much touching and it is still not as tight as I need.

My question is what should I do... I'm doing 17gr in a 17gr VST aiming for 27gr and it is coming through in 22 seconds. It tastes ok but def under extracted. Shall I just up the dose to 18gr in the VST or switch to a 22gr VST and do something creative? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

17>27 is probably gonna be under extracted with a lot of beans . Try upping your brew return . Upping the dose and keeping the output the same will cause more Stength but potentially greater under extraction


----------



## Nod

> 17>27 is probably gonna be under extracted with a lot of beans . Try upping your brew return . Upping the dose and keeping the output the same will cause more Stength but potentially greater under extraction


Thanks Boots - do you mean increase the ratio - settle for 17>34 for example?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Agree with Boots, most of the mid-light roasts will be under extracted if aiming for 17=>27g.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nod said:


> Thanks Boots - do you mean increase the ratio - settle for 17>34 for example?


Yep ... Also Time will be longer as a result too ( not that this matter to some degree ) . Putting more water through should get you a sweetie if weaker brew


----------



## mmmatron

Tried it as a 5oz flat white this afternoon, thought the acidity might be too much, but it balances the richness of full fat milk quite nicely and has a lovely caramel/butterscotchy finish which I didn't expect.


----------



## Nod

Still significant issues.. 17gr gave me 34gr in 18 seconds - this was with the burrs v lightly touching. Looks like these beans have shown up the lack of capability of the verslab... Which is a big surprise...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nod said:


> Still significant issues.. 17gr gave me 34gr in 18 seconds - this was with the burrs v lightly touching. Looks like these beans have shown up the lack of capability of the verslab... Which is a big surprise...


Doubt it's the beans per se - grinder dunno ... Last question what are you pre infusion wise ( time )

I was not anywhere near zero on be Ek for these . Shots getting quicker form same grind and longer BR = barista and or grinder . Perhaps start another thread to examine why - letting us know where you are for other beans etc


----------



## simontc

Spro beckons this afternoon... Will post back results


----------



## dan1502

Finally my other batch of beans are finished so tomorrow I can try them at last.


----------



## Rhys

urbanbumpkin said:


> It was Rave decaf fine. Could just be my grinder.


You're not wrong... Mine chirps at 1.5, I've currently got it set at 1.7 on the scale. Normal is 2.2.

Not liking the result tbh, just tried 15g (usually I use 14g) and think I'll go back to 14g.. 3 sink shots later..


----------



## Rhys

Going to stick to brewed with these I think


----------



## Wobin19

Nod said:


> Still significant issues.. 17gr gave me 34gr in 18 seconds - this was with the burrs v lightly touching. Looks like these beans have shown up the lack of capability of the verslab... Which is a big surprise...


This is odd I am not having this experience with my VL at all. I am going 19 Into 36 in 30 seconds, with the dial set at just a tad under 3.5. 2 being burrs closed point. Getting nice extractions from the bottomless PF. Not sure that helps you.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've only had a couple attempts at brewed but I've got good fruity brews.

Espresso I've liked what I've tried so far, but I have noticed that only slight small changes make big differences flavour wise bringing either the berry or the citrus to the forefront, not got the pepper yet. It's definitely worth experimenting though.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Been round my parents today, took the Feldgrind and we had a few mugs through a normal drip filter machine and the results were surprisingly lovely. My mum commented she could taste chocolate and tea and my dad said it was a bit fruity which is quite expressive for him!


----------



## Wobin19

As spro I am definitely getting a prune like stone fruit and tea. I did say I was going to park it for a few days before more espresso but I could not stop myself. It's rather good and refreshingly different in a good way to anything else I have tried.


----------



## Asgross

My first attempt with the beans having read above I ground much finer than I normally start with

18g - 38g 20 secs although I often love ratio 2.5:1 or even more , this was too fast

baked apple dominates

Not tart or sour but sweet baked apple and salty - not smokey lingering

tomorrow I'll grind finer and reduce the temperature


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> This is odd I am not having this experience with my VL at all. I am going 19 Into 36 in 30 seconds' date=' with the dial set at just a tad under 3.5. 2 being burrs closed point. Getting nice extractions from the bottomless PF. Not sure that helps you.[/quote']
> 
> Thanks wobin - I think I may have found the answer.. I think the scales are playing up... They are the hario ones and now seem to keep switching readings... This would explain the significant inconsistency and some gushing shots... How annoying...! I'll switch them tomorrow...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Trying the Sowdens with these today.

4 notches on the Lido3 using Volvic. 18g dose, 35 min steep.

Really clean tasting berries, black currents then finishing with a malty sweet butterscotch. There's a slight hint of some subtle spice in there, (too subtle for me this morning). Really nice.


----------



## GCGlasgow

After reading about the difficulties people were having dialling this in for espresso I thought i'd give them a try this morning and expected a few sink shots. First shot at same setting on grinder for Rocko Mountain nailed it...18-33 in 26s. Will maybe go a notch tighter next shot but it was delicious, definitely citrus fruits, but really smooth. Another excellent coffee from Foundry!


----------



## simontc

So spro... I went finer than most and still pulled 18-37 in around 26s. Clean black fruits with a good slab of grapefruit. No pepper.

Currently supping an aeropress. 13.5g, 240g water. 2 mins total.... Much. More pepper, much more citrus but a little underwhelming. I have another sat doing a 25 min steep atm







expect it to punch up....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

More Spro. 19=>43g in 30secs 93c. Serious Blackcurrent and dark fruit hit, no citrus, getting slight spice finish, could be pepper?

Really nice but so different to yesterday's shot. I'm not sure if it's the temp change or the longer extraction.


----------



## Wobin19

I tried upping the dose to 19.3 into 38 this morning. For me this is the best yet. Still getting that date and tea with perhaps a hint of butterscotch and red berry, certainly some extra depth and less acidity. Not tried in milk as I think it might get a bit lost - anyone tried?


----------



## Rdl81

Anyone brewed with a brazen struggling to replicate the areopress quality on this at the moment


----------



## Drewster

Other than my muppet attempt at a V60 i have been happily working this through as flat whites.

I have had no issues with needing to use a really tight/fine grind... a very slight tightening from the setting on the SJ (was using Rocko and the Dumerso on the same setting) but really slight.... the first shot through was a teeny bit fast (mid-high 20s not 30)

I am not getting overwhelmed with citrus-y fruit or red-ish berry fruit.

But I do get a hint of the spice/pepper mentioned and "date-ee" sweetness.

I did (and often do) sneak a sip of espresso during the pour and that was very bright with an almost "fizzy" feel/taste (I basically pop spoon into the flow and taste it)

I've almost done the first bag (since Friday) and have enjoyed every one. I have found it very simple and painless. I might try some tweaks but tbh as it is nice as it is I might not bother.

All in all a very nice coffee (well done Lee  )


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Wobin19 said:


> I tried upping the dose to 19.3 into 38 this morning. For me this is the best yet. Still getting that date and tea with perhaps a hint of butterscotch and red berry, certainly some extra depth and less acidity. Not tried in milk as I think it might get a bit lost - anyone tried?


Not tried it with milk yet, its doing rather well without it.  I think suits non milk based myself.


----------



## jlarkin

Did a couple of milk drinks for guests with double shot and milk into 6oz cup and 8oz, obviously changes taste but tried a sip and its good. Not a punches through milk thing obviously but still very good flavour and accentuated the butteryness!


----------



## Asgross

18g-35 ;25 secs ;reduce temp to 91 / tighter grind

More balanced

Sweet Apples still there ( but less dominate ) now hints of breakfast tea


----------



## PPapa

Just finished first bag. I was excited to open another one even though I usually look for another region/process after each bag.

Getting a little bit too tangy result with long steeping with AeroPress. Anyone got some tips? Non-preheated AP, Feldgrind 1.8, 15g:255g ratio (1:17), 98*C water. Start inverted, 4 minutes later on put the plunger on and flip. Pushed at 30' (total). Can't really describe the flavor, it just doesn't taste right. Not sweet enough as I would expect.


----------



## risky

PPapa said:


> Just finished first bag. I was excited to open another one even though I usually look for another region/process after each bag.
> 
> Getting a little bit too tangy result with long steeping with AeroPress. Anyone got some tips? Non-preheated AP, Feldgrind 1.8, 15g:255g ratio (1:17), 98*C water. Start inverted, 4 minutes later on put the plunger on and flip. Pushed at 30' (total). Can't really describe the flavor, it just doesn't taste right. Not sweet enough as I would expect.


I was preferring the usual foundry Aeropress method. 14g/240g 94c. Bloom for 30s with loads of stirring. Flip at 1:10 and almost immediately plunge if I remember rightly.


----------



## Drewster

Was just going to make a couple of flat whites.

I put double the milk into a jug and prepped a dose. The "other" decided they didn't want a coffee after all. As I had a jug full of milk I decide to just make myself a bigger drink (a capo or latte or whatever).

So "normal" espresso into cup, pour into big-ish cup/mug steam all the milk and then pour in... didn't quite use all the milk but longer than my normal.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lots and lots of caramel, very soft and smooth. Very nice in a "probably a little too milky for me but a nice flavour" way...

I'll probably go back to normal smaller drinks but worth a little try if you fancy a softer drink


----------



## PPapa

risky said:


> I was preferring the usual foundry Aeropress method. 14g/240g 94c. Bloom for 30s with loads of stirring. Flip at 1:10 and almost immediately plunge if I remember rightly.


Thanks - I wanted to try out long steeping with those beans, but didn't get something I was looking for. I'll keep trying







.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Back at work today and armed with a tea cosy so going to be long steeping these in the CCD


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Really enjoying reading about everyone's experiences with these beans and starting to think about tasting notes. Black tea, pepper and dates/prunes seem to be fairly common notes and I can certainly identify with them. The red fruits are very subtle to my palette and not always there at all. Slight grapefruit on the finish in espresso? - anyhow, we'll probably look to get them on general sale in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## dan1502

I'm still dialling this in. I've only pulled three doubles. I set the grinder a bit finer than with the El Paraiso due to the comments on here and the first shot was just over 20s for 18/36. The second was just under 25s and this morning's was about 29s with the grinder set about three steps finer than the El Paraiso (though I've stepless modded it). It does seem to want to flow faster and seem thinner. However the taste although more acidic was nicer yesterday when sipping espresso than this morning's cup but both were lovely as flat whites. I am fairly certain there's something else at play though causing the difference in mouth feel I find hard to describe but I feel is 'wrong' compared to the amazing shots I have tasted rather than it being the beans. My routine involves a 2-3s purge so maybe that's not enough and if there's anyone local to Sale at some stage I think I could do with someone helping me refine my routine and decipher what my taste buds are telling me. I'm not good at describing flavours but yesterday's cups gave me a similar sensation to the Rocko Mountain in that it is different to anything else I've tasted in an iteresting and good way. I'll keep experimenting and look out for the notes described.


----------



## fluffles

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Really enjoying reading about everyone's experiences with these beans and starting to think about tasting notes. Black tea, pepper and dates/prunes seem to be fairly common notes and I can certainly identify with them. The red fruits are very subtle to my palette and not always there at all. Slight grapefruit on the finish in espresso? - anyhow, we'll probably look to get them on general sale in the next couple of weeks.


I haven't had any red fruits or berries either (in brewed, yet to try espresso). Definitely getting grapefruit in brewed here.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

This is bloody lovely as a long steep in the CCD, I would say my favorite bean I have had as brewed to-date. Less tea notes, more of a subtle date taste - bit like a medjool date, still getting the grapefruit twang as an aftertaste on the tongue, and a hint of the mixed berries on first sip. This was also the inaugural CCD using my dear departed Nans 35 year old tea cosy.


----------



## NickdeBug

You have just inspired me to give this a shot in the Sowden this afternoon.

40 mins should do it!


----------



## fluffles

I've just made my first espresso with this - guessed the grind pretty well, first shot was 14 -> 28 in 5 sec pre-infusion plus 25 sec pour.

I think all the flavour notes have been covered already, I get much more of the prune in espresso than I did in brewed. The grapefruit only really reveals itself as it cools right down. It's deliciously different. I do get a slightly unusual and feint green/vegetal flavour in the after taste which I also picked up on when I cupped it (I was tested some coffees for someone so threw this one into the mix as well).


----------



## risky

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Really enjoying reading about everyone's experiences with these beans and starting to think about tasting notes. Black tea, pepper and dates/prunes seem to be fairly common notes and I can certainly identify with them. The red fruits are very subtle to my palette and not always there at all. Slight grapefruit on the finish in espresso? - anyhow, we'll probably look to get them on general sale in the next couple of weeks.


Black pepper for sure, I was getting masses of grapefruit and not much date but that was with really soft water so I'd agree entirely. As @fluffles said, really nice, different bean!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Really enjoying reading about everyone's experiences with these beans and starting to think about tasting notes. Black tea, pepper and dates/prunes seem to be fairly common notes and I can certainly identify with them. The red fruits are very subtle to my palette and not always there at all. Slight grapefruit on the finish in espresso? - anyhow, we'll probably look to get them on general sale in the next couple of weeks.


There was quite a few folk that got fruits (berries and apple) early on with brewed, myself included. Although over the weekend with brewed the fruit flavour seemed to move to a butterscotch / malt flavour and today I've had the first taste of what seems like tea, (Long brew CCD)

Do you think the beans change dramatically in the first week or do we have different palates (suggestible ones).







Or is it different techniques producing different flavours. Not had date, prunes or Apple yet though.


----------



## jeebsy

I never got any fruits or red berries, it was all prune/raisins/grapefruit right from the off. Softest water going.


----------



## PPapa

urbanbumpkin said:


> There was quite a few folk that got fruits (berries and apple) early on with brewed, myself included. Although over the weekend with brewed the fruit flavour seemed to move to a butterscotch / malt flavour and today I've had the first taste of what seems like tea, (Long brew CCD)
> 
> Do you think the beans change dramatically in the first week or do we have different palates (suggestible ones).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it different techniques producing different flavours. Not had date, prunes or Apple yet though.


I noticed that some beans can be very quite crazy few days post-roast and it gets better a week or so after. I had El Salvadorian beans that were really earthy first week and few Ethiopians which were super acidic. I am still "aging" Old Brown Java I bought just after Christmas when all roasters ran out of beans and I desperately needed a bag. They are nearly disgusting for me and I am thinking of donating them to my flatmate who isn't into coffee as much.


----------



## johnealey

Tea comment above is interesting as had a brazen this afternoon using same recipe as before and without thinking ( was on phone at time) tipped some milk in to the first cup and reminded me straight away of tea 

Normally drink it black so came as a bit of a suprise; 2nd cup was black and could definately pick up the "teaness" referred to by others, whether this was as a result of the milk mistake can't say.

Much less berry / citrus fruit today and more datey, still to espresso this one.

John


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> I never got any fruits or red berries, it was all prune/raisins/grapefruit right from the off. Softest water going.


I've been using mainly Volvic. Although today's brew was Birmingham tap water (soft water from the Elan Valley).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you think the beans change dramatically in the first week or do we have different palates (suggestible ones).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it different techniques producing different flavours. Not had date, prunes or Apple yet though.


It'd be hard to know, although I suspect all of the above along with water differences.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It'd be hard to know, although I suspect all of the above along with water differences.


I think you're right with the water. Not ruling out user error or crap palate.

Tried espresso this morning with soft Bham water....grapefruit!


----------



## fatboyslim

urbanbumpkin said:


> There was quite a few folk that got fruits (berries and apple) early on with brewed, myself included. Although over the weekend with brewed the fruit flavour seemed to move to a butterscotch / malt flavour and today I've had the first taste of what seems like tea, (Long brew CCD)
> 
> Do you think the beans change dramatically in the first week or do we have different palates (suggestible ones).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it different techniques producing different flavours. Not had date, prunes or Apple yet though.


I think you're spot on here! I was so completely convinced it was juicy juicy blackberries on the day I got them. Now I'm thinking definitely pepper, tea and raisins. Its still pleasant but those first few brews were delicious!

I've been using exclusively soft blended waitrose essential and strathmore 7:1.


----------



## jtldurnall

fatboyslim said:


> I think you're spot on here! I was so completely convinced it was juicy juicy blackberries on the day I got them. Now I'm thinking definitely pepper, tea and raisins. Its still pleasant but those first few brews were delicious!
> 
> I've been using exclusively soft blended waitrose essential and strathmore 7:1.


This is my experience too. It's interesting because it happened for me with my last batch of rocko as well, after a while it lost the strawberry I was getting initially. I thought it was my brewing but maybe bean flavour develops quicker than I thought?


----------



## Jon

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It'd be hard to know, although I suspect all of the above along with water differences.


Be interesting (to me) to get a list of waters and peoples flavour notes; see if there's a pattern - anyone up for it?


----------



## fatboyslim

Just made a knockout v60. Extracted past the overly pepper flavours and got through to sweet sweet raisin with that pepper just a hint now. Very different to first few brews but much more satisfying once you bring out that sweetness!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

What recipe did you use?


----------



## fluffles

fatboyslim said:


> Just made a knockout v60. Extracted past the overly pepper flavours and got through to sweet sweet raisin with that pepper just a hint now. Very different to first few brews but much more satisfying once you bring out that sweetness!


I also had a tasty high extraction V60. I'm planning on hitting this again tomorrow


----------



## fatboyslim

Hairy_Hogg said:


> What recipe did you use?


12g into 200ml and a touch finer grind than normal. Agitated like an absolute psycho during pre-infusion stage. All done by 2:30. Blended bottled water.


----------



## NickdeBug

The amazing thing about this is just how different it tastes compared to the LSOL from Workshop.

Both beans are delicious, but in different ways.

Both the same variety (almost), from either side of Lake Kivu.

This bean from Foundry seems to have a bigger sweet spot, but they are both really rewarding when you get it right.

Another thing that they have had in common is that I have preferred both as brewed (Aeropress or Brazen) rather than espresso. I think some of the really enjoyable flavours on show as a brew become too intense as espresso. I might have to give Matt Perger's coffee shots a go as somewhere in between.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jtldurnall said:


> This is my experience too. It's interesting because it happened for me with my last batch of rocko as well, after a while it lost the strawberry I was getting initially. I thought it was my brewing but maybe bean flavour develops quicker than I thought?


I think you're spot on with this, I've noticed this too with any beans that I've had for more than a week or so. Interesting for me as I never normally drink anything that's older than that, just because it's available so I take beans as I need them.


----------



## Kman10

I'll be opening my first bag tomorrow then the second will be a few weeks later, I'll report the difference in taste


----------



## jlarkin

Had my first brewed coffee of them today, in the Brazen. Can't think of specific flavour notes, but was very enjoyable. Left a large mug in my office to cool and went out for a bit, came in to a great smelling office (not generally the case ) and was almost more like warm squash than coffee to drink. It could have been my mind playing tricks on me but I'm fine with that. I don't normally drink coffee after 2pm-ish but I think I'll have another just to check .


----------



## Beanosaurus

Dialled another espresso into:

Peak Pressure: 5.75BAR

In: 15

Out: 31.1

Time: 45 seconds

Nearly a bridge too far though a bit much on it own, added some milk and uppercutted through with a tangy datey vibe!

Would say that the best extraction I had was from the recipe I mentioned earlier in the thread -

15in > 30/32out in 26-28 seconds

Delicate separation on it's own and a winner with milk - anyone else pick up on the Praline Haagen Dazs??

The rest will be used for brewed experiments as I've only had Aeropresses so far!


----------



## risky

At a risk of being off topic, Square Mile are also about to offer a bean from the DRC. Interesting times!

Back on topic:

Chemex. Juicy juicy wine gums and prune this time. Super clean finish. Really good Chemex.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> At a risk of being off topic, Square Mile are also about to offer a bean from the DRC. Interesting times!


Caravan are offering a Kivu too


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Beanosaurus said:


> Would say that the best extraction I had was from the recipe I mentioned earlier in the thread -
> 
> 15in > 30/32out in 26-28 seconds


Pretty much exactly where I'm at.


----------



## Kman10

Finally opened my bag, first shot to test grind was a bit long, tasted the shot (which I never do as I don't like espresso on its own) and to my surprise I was smacked in the face with berries and a tea like finish, definitely made me sit up and think about espresso as a drink in its own right. Second shot was a bit fast 16.4g in - 33.4 out steamed milk in and the berries has gone and I'm tasting the tea still and a very pleasant light caramel taste, I'm very impressed with what I'm picking up even with a bad cold, more to come from this bean for sure ?


----------



## Beanosaurus

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Pretty much exactly where I'm at.


Nice, I had shot that came out in 25s and was still lovely, the grapefruit people mentioned was distinct today.

Maybe my cold's finally going away!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Cleaned out burrs and managed to grind finer. Tried using a 15g dose using a 15g VST. 40g out in 30 secs. Big belting grapefruit!


----------



## risky

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cleaned out burrs and managed to grind finer. Tried using a 15g dose using a 15g VST. 40g out in 30 secs. Big belting grapefruit!


Wow 15/40/30 is pretty wild. This bean continues to surprise.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

For me I'm liking what I'm getting from 94c, 17.5g =>34-36g out, in 36-39secs. (7 secs of that is pre-infusion).

I'm getting much sweeter malty results which balances out grapefruit finish nicely.

Must try it with Volvic and see how much it changes.

Really liking these results and peoples experiments with the beans.

Maybe we should do a quarterly "CFUK spotlight" bean.


----------



## simontc

urbanbumpkin said:


> Maybe we should do a quarterly "CFUK spotlight" bean.


This... Id floated the idea of some kind of forum curated bean club that wasn't lsol or dsol a while ago.


----------



## jeebsy

simontc said:


> This... Id floated the idea of some kind of forum curated bean club that wasn't lsol or dsol a while ago.


Glenn tried to get it off the ground but giant work


----------



## jlarkin

Just having an aeropress of this now. Pretty find grind on the Preciso (#8) inverted aeropress, 14g coffee and about 210 ml water (95C). Poured in quickly and a few vigorous stirs. Left for around 1m10 and then couple of stirs, cap on and right way up on to cup. 20 second press from about 1m30 - 1m50 and now enjoying after some cooling down. It's got nice sparkly light acidity for me and enjoying the balancing sweetness of it. Nothing too prominent in flavour that I could call out but I'd be happy to give anybody a coffee as good as this!


----------



## 4515

Finally got to open the LSOL

First shot - waaaaaay too fast - 30g in about 20 secs - blackcurrant aplenty but by christ it was sharp. Not the coffees fault, ground too coarse. That went the way of the plughole.

Tightened the grind and got 30g in 27secs. Swirled it around, had a good old sniff - leathery, earthy, musty tones. Had a sip - blackcurrant with a small squeeze of lemon in there. Nice creamy finish

Added water and its blackcurrant milkshake. I imagine with milk it will be even more so. Getting a bit of something in the finish - hints of the leather / must I think.

I'll tighten the grind a little more tomorrow and see how the bean behaves. Liking this a lot


----------



## PPapa

Finished LSOL today. It's been great for brewed, never had a bad cup. It worked out well in any method I was using while I found some beans that work better in pour overs than in immersion brewing.

Finished LSOL off with newly purchased Sowden and I mentioned I never got a perfect long steep, but it was a matter of dialling in (96C, 26g:450g, 30', slightly coarser at 2.4 on Feldgrind).

Really enjoyed it. Thanks Lee again.


----------



## Dallah

I had 18g to produce 38g output. As espresso I tasted red currants, black tea and some spiciness. In a flat white it was a fruity vanilla.maybe creme brulle with raspberry sauce.

I've got my daughter's boyfriend hooked on good espresso. He stops by most evenings for a brew and a chat. He has moved from drinking coffee drowned in milk and syrups at Costa to straight espresso in the space of a week. He wants to get into this properly now himself.

So thanks to @foundrycoffeeroasters.com we have saved another poor soul from the grips of corporate burnt coffee drowned in sugar and milk. Long live the revolution


----------



## Dallah

It's been so long since I had grapefruit (doesn't play nicely with the statin I take) that I couldn't identify that taste. I was definitely getting a very tangy fruity taste in the espresso. I put that down as red currants. Perhaps a bright Singh gooseberry would be a better description.

Whatever the tasted actually were, it is a very nom nom taste and I've already drank 500g of beans already. Will need to get some additional beans in this month.


----------



## mmmatron

All done *sad face*. Thanks Lee @foundrycoffeeroasters.com they were stunning


----------



## Kman10

Onto the last of the first bag already, have loved this bean, such an interesting taste in my flat white. Only using a humble classic & iberital combo too, will be making a purchase of the finished article for sure


----------



## jkb89

Strange one in the aeropress last night. Started off sort of a cigar-tobacco hit (which I was pretty confused at, couldn't quite place it at first until I took the drink upstairs and sat by the humi), which sort of developed in to a peppery/tangy fruit as it cooled. Strange. But I like strange!


----------



## NickdeBug

Ashy flavours are usually indicative of over extraction I believe.

What recipe were you using?


----------



## jkb89

13g in 240g total. 50g over 30s, stir, top up, plunge at 1m30. I wouldn't say ashy... it smelt like a nice cigar does before it's lit. Dunno, can't explain it!


----------



## Beanosaurus

jkb89 said:


> 13g in 240g total. 50g over 30s, stir, top up, plunge at 1m30. I wouldn't say ashy... it smelt like a nice cigar does before it's lit. Dunno, can't explain it!


Sounds like underextraction IME, try grinding finer.


----------



## Rdl81

Not really enjoying these in my brazen perfer the areopress at work any tips for me to improve the brazen brew using a hausgrind and the kalita wave filters???


----------



## paul whu

Just opened the second bag. I would say these beans have benefitted greatly from an extended rest. I'm still getting tea and apple notes but now also a richness which I don't remember from the last bag. I am still enjoying a spicy finish which if i am not mistaken has sweetened a little. My preferred espresso recipe is 17.5 >33g in 35 seconds.

Conclusion. I will certainly be buying some of these beans when they go on sale, but will rest them for at least 2 weeks before making espresso with them. I have made note of the extra fine grinder setting so I don't waste coffee dialling in next time!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone who participated in LSOL this time around. The feedback is absolutely invaluable for us and I hope we managed to serve up something a little different from the Rocko Mountain Reserve this time. I was keen to find a washed coffee from a less well know part of the world that was distinctive and interesting to you all, I hope we succeeded.

I've used the comments to inform the tasting notes and the coffee will hit general sale by this time next week. Once again, thanks a lot for taking the time to make this such a great few weeks.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

@johnealey we promised you a prize for guessing the origin. You can choose either a KeepCup Brew glass, a VST ridgeless basket (either 15,18 or 20g) or an Aeropress. Let me know what you fancy and I'll get it sent out this week.


----------



## fluffles

I've very much enjoyed it. I'd echo some of the recent comments about how it seemed to change as it aged... I'm never too sure whether this really happens or whether my palate gets fatigued drinking the same coffee every day


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yeah, me neither!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Solubility definitely changes, so if recipes stay the same, we'd expect some changes.


----------



## 4515

Another great offering Lee

Heres hoping that non LSOL members / guests are encouraged to give this bean a try


----------



## Slee

Reading all the reviews makes me want to try this out next time.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

working dog said:


> Another great offering Lee
> 
> Heres hoping that non LSOL members / guests are encouraged to give this bean a try


I hope so too! It goes on sale on Friday morning!


----------



## Doozerless

Just lashing into this now. V60 had a good mouthfeel with light fruity (mellow blueberry?) and that subtle peppery notes.

Chemex in the morning and aeropress tomorrow evening.


----------



## Rhys

Had a French Press of these this morning. 40g coffee (fine grind) 700g water. All in at once, mad stir and leave for 45 minutes with some oven gloves wrapped round it and a tea-towel on top (still hot when I got back to it). Messed it up a bit by pouring it through a Melitta filter into the Bodum carafe. Was a but muddy.. Poured this through a V60 into my cup.. very slow to drain through. Was very nice though, more tea like.










Tuck one end through the handle, wrap round and tuck the other end in. Works quite well (sat on a wooden bread-board as well for a bit more insulation..)


----------



## risky

@Rhys we're you trying to do the pour where you discard the first bit, then pour out the rest without agitating the grounds at the bottom? I've never felt the need to filter this as there is 0 silt when done successfully.


----------



## jtldurnall

Rhys said:


> Had a French Press of these this morning. 40g coffee (fine grind) 700g water. All in at once, mad stir and leave for 45 minutes with some oven gloves wrapped round it and a tea-towel on top (still hot when I got back to it). Messed it up a bit by pouring it through a Melitta filter into the Bodum carafe. Was a but muddy.. Poured this through a V60 into my cup.. very slow to drain through. Was very nice though, more tea like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuck one end through the handle, wrap round and tuck the other end in. Works quite well (sat on a wooden bread-board as well for a bit more insulation..)


Ha I love this! A poor man's Eva Solo! Ingenious.


----------



## Rhys

risky said:


> @Rhys we're you trying to do the pour where you discard the first bit, then pour out the rest without agitating the grounds at the bottom? I've never felt the need to filter this as there is 0 silt when done successfully.


Yeah, realised when I started pouring into the carafe.. Too late then...










Think I'll have another go..


----------



## Heligan

I'm a bit late to this, only just into the second bag. I've definitely preferred these without milk and as brewed rather than espresso. Sowden has been the winner so far, lovely sweetness after a 40 min steep, with a hint of date maybe (I'm not good at describing flavours&#8230 but enough acidity to keep it interesting. Chemex at the weekend had a slight bitter note, but it was only my third ever Chemex so I'll put that down to technique.

Thanks to Lee for providing these, I've never had a disappointing bean from Foundry.


----------



## fluffles

I must have messed something up as I somehow managed to hit 1.52 TDS and 23.62% EY today in a V60. It's very "big", it actually seems sort of boozy. Surprising amount of acidity... watered down slightly it's really quite good.


----------



## Phil104

Mmmm, have been enjoying this as an espresso (a hard grind through the HG one, though) and a pronounced grapefruit taste and then pour over (the hausgrind made short work of it), which was still predominately the lighter side of grapefruit. Still another bag to go, which given the comments about resting, will mean it's in peak perfection. Tomorrow, the Sowden. Thanks Lee, another Foundry fantastic&#8230;.


----------



## aaroncornish

Having a play with the Vst under the remote guidance @Mrboots2u









Bit of a cold so not getting the best flavours.

Lots of pepper

Will try getting the extraction down tomorrow and see if I can get the fruit


----------



## Dallah

jkb89 said:


> Strange one in the aeropress last night. Started off sort of a cigar-tobacco hit (which I was pretty confused at, couldn't quite place it at first until I took the drink upstairs and sat by the humi), which sort of developed in to a peppery/tangy fruit as it cooled. Strange. But I like strange!


Everyone likes "strange" but that is another topic for another forum


----------



## kadeshuk

5 cups into this now, though for once I had to go to a finer grind to achieve a good un. (Flat whites) . Mine had plenty of resting time till I finished my last bag (Foundry's Columbian). Definitely grapefruit to begin with, and for me a sort of peppery caramel aftertaste . I am certainly going to buy more of this ! Trying it in French Press next.


----------



## NickdeBug

This seems like as good a time as any to thank both Lee and Callum at Foundry for this submission, and also the participating forum members who have made this a lively and informative thread. Nearly 350 posts and over 10,000 views!

If things have gone according to plan then Foundry are launching this bean today. So good luck to them and I would encourage all those who have not had a chance to try it through LSOL to give it a go.

Currently working on the next LSOL for all you lucky people. Will post when I have more details (followed by demands for money from MrBoots!)

Thanks again to all


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

.....anyone interested in trying this coffee can get it here. http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/cpck-co-operative-drc/


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I enjoyed it so much I've just ordered some more (with some Rocko of course). Thanks to Lee and Callum for letting LSOL taste it first.


----------



## fatboyslim

I've still got some left and its still delicious









Be sure I'll be purchasing from my local (within Yorkshire) roaster some time soon.


----------



## Phil104

I have been brewing this in the Sowden - the grapefruit disappears - I've been thinking dates.


----------



## Darenf

I ordered up a kg of this as I enjoyed the LSOL so much, has become my number 1 filter. Still love the rocko,


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Phil104 said:


> I have been brewing this in the Sowden - the grapefruit disappears - I've been thinking dates.


Yes! huge dates for me too. Dark sugar yum.


----------



## Kman10

I've now opened the second bag and I'm getting a much smoother cup of coffee with milk


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Pulled my second bag out the freezer today and on my third try of dialing it in had a lovely espresso, really fruity taste of raspberry/blueberry that is evident when V60'd for me comes through highly intensified.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Pulled my second bag out the freezer today and on my third try of dialing it in had a lovely espresso, really fruity taste of raspberry/blueberry that is evident when V60'd for me comes through highly intensified.


That's really interesting. I just started on the 350g bag I bought after I finished my LSOL allocation. I've never tasted any strong red fruit flavours from this bean but today through my Bonavita ceramic dripper I got strong flavor of celery. Thankfully the grapefruit and pepper notes returned as it cooled (I hate celery!).


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Brewed started fruity but definitely had pepper/black tea notes that were very evident, didn't try any long steeps in my CCD with this bean. Espresso (for me) really brings the fruitiness to the fore - that is with temp surfing a classic, 18g in 35g out in 32 seconds


----------



## fatboyslim

Reviving this old thread but I finally followed up on my promise to try some of Foundry's beans and I'm hugely impressed with both the beans (Kenyan Ngunguru AA) and the amazing service after my order didn't show up, Foundry replacement them free of charge. Huge thank you @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------

